# Alaskan Spruce chicken .50 cal steel ball



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm glad I was able to post this, I am computer illiterate. It's been a long time since I've been on and had pretty much no time for hunting this fall. I recieved this slingshot from a+ slingshots and right out the box I took it for a stroll and happend upon this spuce grouse. one shot from a good distance and it was over. kinda bad shot placement but it did the trick. This is the natural color of the wood for the slingshot, it's a good one!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes well a 50 Cal. will kind of do that to about any bird I would of thought.

But good shooting none the less; I trust that you enjoy you dinner whenever it may be.

Cheers Allan


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done John!! Congrats on the harvest and on posting!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

A+ hunting with A+ slingshot!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats a sweet shot and a real nice game bird


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a great hunting experience. Good shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice, and will taste all the better killed with a slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those are the bands and ammo to get the job done!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your dinner. Great shot.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

great shooting and lovely looking bird !!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I finally made some soup with the bird today and the half inch ball passed almost completely through going through bones and all. That is pretty amazing because I was about 45 feet away and I didnt realize there was even penetration. I shot low but it was a quick kill regardless.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

[quote name="Nicholson" post="344919" timestamp="1380952708"]I finally made some soup with the bird today and the half inch ball passed almost completely through going through bones and all. That is pretty amazing because I was about 45 feet away and I didnt realize there was even penetration. I shot low but it was a quick kill regardless.[/

I love to hear that you are making good use of your harvest John!!  KUDOS!!


----------

